# Do you keep Gains from a steriod cycle?



## xplicit (Apr 4, 2009)

I've heard alot of people talk about losing gains after a cycle, normally relating to a Dbol only cycle. Theres a few things I'd like to know. Firstly:


Do you lose size,strength or both after a dbol only cycle

and


Do you lose size,strength or both after an inject cycle?

It would be good to hear peoples view and opinions on this as I appreciate everyone is different. Im not looking to do a cycle just yet but I want to get fully clued up on my options and likely results.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

you will lose size with both altho the dbol only would be more, but with a proper p.c.t. planned it should help you keep more of the gains. The quicker your test levels get back up the more you will keep.


----------



## xplicit (Apr 4, 2009)

So you definatly loose some size, what about strength?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

When you stop taking steroids you will experience a rapid loss of size and strength.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

Sure because if you did not lose any thing when you stopped a drug then the drug would not have worked in the first place. You can however keep a massive and strong body if your at a highly developed level and your diet/life style is correct.


----------



## HydroMaf (Jan 3, 2008)

dont ever measure progress by "size". exp with test and or dbol (even worse both together).

the only accurate indication on how well your cycle went is strength gains.

if your bench went from 120 for 5 reps to 120 for 10 reps in 4 weeks then you can say you gained 5 reps on your bench and your muscle size will adjust accordingly.

weight will go up and down rapidly... exp on dbol. **** i can actually lose a few kg's in 24 hours but i dont think ive lost 4kg of gains in 24.

please please stop thinking "weight" "size" "mass" is an accurate indication of steroid gains.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

HydroMaf said:


> dont ever measure progress by "size". exp with test and or dbol (even worse both together).
> 
> the only accurate indication on how well your cycle went is strength gains.
> 
> ...


Not sure if I have understood your post. If I have, what your saying is that gains off a cycle can only be measured by strength and that the weight and mass you gain means nothing??

If I got this right your post is bolox m8


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if your diet and PCT are sorted the only loss of size after a cycle should be only water/fat and not muscle....

i love this myth about D/bol that all the growth/size you get you lose...what a load of b0llocks if your diet is good then your gains will be good...yes some will hold more water than others but this can be lowered by the use of a SERM.....

as for strength of course this will drop after cycle as your not getting the advantage of the additional hormones(test etc...) but again this will lesson depending on the diet and PCT protocol used.....


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

every1 looses some thats why every1 gets back on the juice haha


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes this is correct in most cases, i gained 17lbs on my last cycle and lost 5lbs by the time i went back on (12 weeks later)


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Paul, as someone who's been using gear for a long time, would you say there is a point whereby you surpass your natural potential and your natty test cannot support any extra size beyond that point?

That's how I have always imagined it to be, but maybe that's not the case...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i actually do not believe this to be true, your body is a complex machine and will/does adapt...i was less than 9st when i first started training unfortunatly due to peer pressure i used gear pretty much from the start.....i am now around the 16.7 stone mark yet i don't lose that much off cycle if my body did not adapt i would shrink alot more off cycle i belive....


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Cheers for that. It's good to know, too.

I'd be interested to know if anyone else who has been on and off cycle for many years has found the same...


----------



## HydroMaf (Jan 3, 2008)

yeah eurgar that was pretty much what i was saying lol.

i understand why you say that but i just hate seeing posts that say omg my cycle is awsome ive gained 10lb in the first week of a dbol cycle like it actually means something.

i think strength is the best and most reliable way to measure size and success / failure of a cycle.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i disagree my strength goes up on some lifts but not on others yet the mass gain i get from a cycle is better....for example my last cycle i gained 17lbs my strength went up but not by a huge amount, this cycle i am on now i have gained 7lbs yet my strength is through the roof....strength has more to do with the gear you use.....you might gain 10lbs on deca but strength might not rise to much but you use Methyltrienolone you could only gain 5lbs but your strength will shoot up....success of any cycle is dictated by how much lean tissue you have gained and kept after PCT


----------



## mr.squat (Aug 14, 2014)

eurgar said:


> Not sure if I have understood your post. If I have, what your saying is that gains off a cycle can only be measured by strength and that the weight and mass you gain means nothing??
> 
> Perhaps he is referring to water retention??
> 
> If I got this right your post is bolox m8


----------

